# What truck ran me over???



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Around November of 2012 i had to quit taking my Synthroid. It was causing me to vomit and have severe diarrhea. I called and called my endo's office and the nurse told me to quit taking it. So here i am waiting on my appoitment with him on the 13th of March. But i fill sooo bad. I am hardly functing. I hurt all over, brain fog is so bad i dont even know what day it is half of the time. My stomach is going all kinds of wachky. I cant see. Wow i fill aful. I have felt fine until a few weeks ago. I was full of energy in a good mood and my stomach really was behaving. I hope my doctor can fix this.

Just needed to vent and i know this is the place to come.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, being off the drug for that long, assuming you genuinely needed it, will do that. Why have they left you untreated for so long?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

They took me off in November due to the reactions i was having to the synthroid. My doctor had me on it for sub clinical hypothyroid with Hashi's. And he hoped it would help with the nodules i had. Which it did.

The only avaliable apt is March 13. I know my blood work is off. My reg. doc did a work up for my endo and sent me a card saying it was off. She wont discusses my labs unitl my appt. My white cell count had been really high since Summer as well. They cant seem to know why.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Geez...I wish they had a little more sense of urgency. ??? "Oh, let's just take someone off medication for 4 or 5 months..."

Will you be getting labwork done BEFORE that March appointment so you and the doc can discuss the results and what to do next?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I know im just so tired and exhausted of it all. Hoping it will get better.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I had labs two weeks ago. They are off...my doc sent me a card but wont discusse until im in her office.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Got it...sorry, I did read that, but it went in one ear and out the other! 

Hopefully your labs are far enough off that they can't be ignored.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Im hoping..at my last appoitment my endo did discusses removing my thyroid. But he is isnt too sure because im still at child bearing age. Makes no sense to me. He said he would revisit that in the future if needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> Around November of 2012 i had to quit taking my Synthroid. It was causing me to vomit and have severe diarrhea. I called and called my endo's office and the nurse told me to quit taking it. So here i am waiting on my appoitment with him on the 13th of March. But i fill sooo bad. I am hardly functing. I hurt all over, brain fog is so bad i dont even know what day it is half of the time. My stomach is going all kinds of wachky. I cant see. Wow i fill aful. I have felt fine until a few weeks ago. I was full of energy in a good mood and my stomach really was behaving. I hope my doctor can fix this.
> 
> Just needed to vent and i know this is the place to come.


What dose of Synthroid were you on? What did your labs look like when you were so sick? Why did doc not try you on a different kind of thyroxine replacement?

Sorry this happened to you and I am sure that you do feel very very bad right now.

Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Have you had any antibodies' tests?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I have always had "normal levels" while being sick. But my antibodies are always high when i am sick. The last one was in the 1000 range. I was on 25 mcg of the synthroid. I was also having hyper symptoms while taking it and my tsh was always on the low side. But my endo never felt the need to up my meds. I have also have had several ultrasounds. All showed nodules the last one in June 2012 was 3mm or 3 cm i cant rember. By the time i went for a Fna in September it was gone. That was when my endo told me that if i didnt get better he would see about surgery to remove my thyroid because he was conerned about the nodules getting so big then disapperaring.

He hasnt tried a diffrent medication because when the synthroid made me sick in November his next appt wasnt until March. Which i have an appt for. So ive basically been off of meds since Noevmber. I have days where i also fill hyper. Its a mess. It took many many years to get a dx and now i fill like im back to square one.

sorry to go on and on


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> I have always had "normal levels" while being sick. But my antibodies are always high when i am sick. The last one was in the 1000 range. I was on 25 mcg of the synthroid. I was also having hyper symptoms while taking it and my tsh was always on the low side. But my endo never felt the need to up my meds. I have also have had several ultrasounds. All showed nodules the last one in June 2012 was 3mm or 3 cm i cant rember. By the time i went for a Fna in September it was gone. That was when my endo told me that if i didnt get better he would see about surgery to remove my thyroid because he was conerned about the nodules getting so big then disapperaring.
> 
> He hasnt tried a diffrent medication because when the synthroid made me sick in November his next appt wasnt until March. Which i have an appt for. So ive basically been off of meds since Noevmber. I have days where i also fill hyper. Its a mess. It took many many years to get a dx and now i fill like im back to square one.
> 
> sorry to go on and on


Actually have been thinking you might be hyper and flitting back and forth. To my knowledge, nodules don't just up and disappear but I am not a radiologist so ........................take that with a grain of salt.

These tests might be helpful.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

And................Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Hang in there and do know that we are here for "you!"


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info i will discuss with my doc when i see him and hopefully will have some answers soon.


----------

